
Dutch government encourages public services to share their software source code - Vinnl
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/collection/open-source-observatory-osor/news/legal-barrier-be-removed
======
maartenh
Nice. They suggest to use the European Union Public License [0], a copyleft
license compatible with GPL and CC BY-SA (and others).

[0] [https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/collection/eupl/eupl-text-
eupl-1...](https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/collection/eupl/eupl-text-eupl-12)

